

More options do not equal happiness - joelle
http://www.npr.org/2013/11/15/245034685/are-we-happier-when-we-have-more-options?ft=1&f=1007

======
pm90
Its not that hard to see why. Reminds me of a Feynman anecdote where he said
that as a college student he was so frustrated with having to choose dessert
from the menu that he basically decided that he would have chocolate cake
everyday and that solved that particular problem.

I've been noticing something similar in my lunch patterns, although with a
twist: I tend to go to the same place for weeks at a time, everyday. And then
one day, I just can't go there anymore. Just like that. Then, I look for
another place...

Ultimately, I think this is a very subjective thing: its really upto each one
of us to realize what kind of tendency we're prone to. Listening to oneself-
really listening- is what has made life just a bit more enjoyable

